# Wheels for my Goat



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm starting to think of looking at wheels.
I think the biggest I can get on my Goat are 8''?
Is there anything wrong with putting smaller wheels on the front?
thanks for the advice!!
arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Smaller wheels on the front just mean you can't rotate the tires to extend their life. Depends on what "look" you're after. I'm running Rally 1 wheels on the '65 and Rally II wheels on the '67, but their 14x7's on the '67. I like 'em. I've run American Racing Torque Thrusts and liked them, too. A friend is running a set of vintage US Mags slots on his '67, and they look great. I don't recommend aftermarket wheels that have a "unilug" one-size-fits-all pattern, though. I've lost wheels of this type going down the road....not fun.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree Big and little is a drag racing look that I like alot.. You can get rally II's in 15" that will give you alot more tire choices and look stock. It's up to you what you are after. If you convert to front discs you are going to have to run 15s, I think..


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

15x7 fronts, 15x8 rears. Or, 15's in the rear 14's in the front. Rake baby.... Like was mentioned, the only down side is rotation. But, at least for me, not a biggy.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You _can_ run 14" wheels with disc brakes if they're the "right" wheels.....


----------

